# después de que muriera / murió



## MangoVerde

¿En la frase “Margarita no citó con ningún hombre después de que murió/muriera su padre” debo usar murió o muriera?

Alguien de Valladolid en España me dijo que debo usar muriera, que murió suena mal aún en conversaciones y a sus amigas de España suena mal también. Otras me han dicho, especialmente de Argentina, que tiene que usar murió. Los libros de gramática dicen que se puede usar el subjuntivo cuando escribes pero al hablar debe usar el indicativo.

Me interesa la opinión de otras personas. Quiero entender que países usan el subjuntivo que países usan el indicativo.

Gracias por contestar,

Steve


----------



## sunrise25

En la frase “Margarita no* salió *con ningún hombre después de que *murió *su padre” 

Mi opinión personal.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
La verdad es que "muriera" suena muy bien ahí. La razon es que, siglos atrás, "muriera" se consideraría un pluscuamperfecto (_pluperfect_) para referirse a una acción que tuvo lugar antes de otra también en el pasado.

Sin embargo, no me suena mal con "murió". También podríamos decir "hubo muerto".
Pobre Margarita que nunca _*se* citó_ de nuevo con ningún hombre.

Chao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Tenemos quizá dos cosas combinadas aquí: 

A muchos les suena muy brusco usar el verbo morir, y hay que buscar formas indirectas, como en inglés con _pass away_, y usamos generalmente fallecer o pasar a mejor vida. En este contexto, se aprecia cualquier atenuación del verbo morir, como usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo en su antigua función de pluscuamperfecto del indicativo. Si la frase fuera "desde que su padre pasara a mejor vida" quizá las opiniones argentina y española se trocarían.

Lo segundo es describir un hecho antiguo. Si queremos llamar la atención sobre que la muerte de su padre fue un hecho bastante lejano y así asombrarnos del largo período de aislamiento de Margarita, especialmente si la susodicha ya es tan mayor que se encuentra "fuera del mercado" de las citas, entonces el imperfecto del subjuntivo le da color sepia a toda la película.

Sin embargo, yo usaría indicativo en esa frase. La razón es el uso de "después": "Margarita no se citó con ningún hombre después de que su padre murió". No tenemos razón alguna para suponer que este hecho continuó a lo largo del tiempo y por un período prolongado ya que carecemos de otro contexto. Así el "no se citó" y "murió" son hechos cercanos entre sí y se los presenta juntos para ilustrar una idea de "luto seguido de celibato". Al ser cercanos, no se necesita establecer la muerte como pasado remoto del pasado, y el imperfecto del subjuntivo es una exageración.

Si el contexto faltante lo explica, o si modificamos la frase a "Margarita no se citó con ningún hombre *desde* que su padre muriera", resulta otra cosa, porque el imperfecto presenta la muerte como el antecedente remoto de un patrón de conducta sostenido en el tiempo. De todos modos es una forma más formal y propia de la palabra escrita y de registros medios y altos en América, al menos en general, mientras que en España puedes encontrar su uso en registros más bajos en el lenguaje oral, y al contrario, ciertas resistencia a su uso en registros medios y altos.


----------



## mhp

I just add that *both forms of imperfect subjunctive* are considered correct: muriera, muriese. The *infinitive *is also considered correct despite the change of subject:

  Margarita no salió con ningún hombre después de que murió su padre.
  Margarita no salió con ningún hombre después de que muriera su padre.
  Margarita no salió con ningún hombre después de que muriese su padre.
  Margarita no salió con ningún hombre después de morir(se) su padre.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!


mhp said:


> Margarita no salió con ningún hombre después de que muriese su padre.


This feels inconsistent. I seems to be a conditional not well phrased before the "muriese" part:
Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que muriese su padre.
Chao.


----------



## MangoVerde

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Pienso que lo que me preocupaba mas era que no había duda que el padre murió y pensaba que solo debe usar el subjuntivo en este contexto cuando hay duda. La discusión surgió cuando yo estaba leyendo un libro y la mujer, Margarita, se dedicaba a cuidar a su madre después de que murió/muriera su padre.


Steve


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> 
> This feels inconsistent. I seems to be a conditional not well phrased before the "muriese" part:
> Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que muriese su padre.
> Chao.


Hi Milton,

Does the following also feel inconsistent?

Poco después de que el vigía cantase Tierra desde la cofa, Ansúrez, conocedor de aquella región, anunció la recalada al Estrecho. (Pérez Galdós, [Esp. 1906])
(Ansúrez *anunció *la recalada al Estrecho poco después de que el vigía *cantase *Tierra desde la cofa.)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Honestly, it does, at least to me. Maybe in Colombia we wouldn't use it that way. Or it's just me. 
Bye!


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> Hi Milton,
> 
> Does the following also feel inconsistent?
> 
> Poco después de que el vigía cantase Tierra desde la cofa, Ansúrez, conocedor de aquella región, anunció la recalada al Estrecho. (Pérez Galdós, [Esp. 1906])
> (Ansúrez *anunció *la recalada al Estrecho poco después de que el vigía *cantase *Tierra desde la cofa.)


En general es marcadamente predominante en América el uso de la forma derivada del pluscuamperfecto (cantara) en funciones de condicional, cuando la condición es referida al pasado, y en otras funciones del indicativo. La forma terminada en -se se reserva como alternativa para usos subjuntivos.

Sin embargo el predominio de la forma -se se da en el la España meridional y también adquiere allí las funciones que describí, y es una forma válida de todos modos aunque abarca un número más pequeño de hablantes. [Nota aparte, según algunas de las últimas discusiones ""hemos tomado"" en América sonoridades andaluzas, pero no el vocabulario, la estructura de tiempos, el subjuntivo, etc  ¡qué curioso como se acomodan los hechos a las teorías y no las teorías a los hechos! ]

De todos modos, la frase de Pérez Galdós me resulta "mi castellano" tal cual está dicha, y extraña en el orden que le diste, pues no se trata de nutrición a la cual plato principal y postre o postre y plato principal le da lo mismo sino del paladar que no es indiferente al orden.

El castellano, como en general las lenguas occidentales, tiende a declarar los contenidos principales al comienzo de las frases, por lo que nuestra interpretación se va cerrando en la medida que las frases se pronuncian. "Poco después de que el vigía cantase Tierra desde la cofa" abre la frase; uno está obligado a darle sentido al único verbo presente; quizá tenga como referencia los verbos de las frases anteriores donde se han ido relatando en el espíritu del modo indicativo una serie de hechos; y en este contexto interpretamos el "cantase" como un pretérito de lo que se espera a continuación: "anunció la recalada al Estrecho", pese a estar "interrumpida" por información adicional "... , Ansúrez, conocedor de aquella región, ...".

Cambiarle el orden no sólo le hace perder la gracia; también se pierde la interpretación unívoca de "cantase" y mi mente americana la corrige a "cantara" inmediatamente.


----------



## Ynez

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> 
> This feels inconsistent. I seems to be a conditional not well phrased before the "muriese" part:
> Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que muriese su padre.
> Chao.


 
Milton, si te paras a pensarlo, te darás cuenta de que esa frase significa exactamente lo mismo, aunque le hayas cambiado la forma. ¿O no significa lo mismo para ti? Para mí sí.

_Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que *muriese/muriera* su padre._


Bueno, necesitaríamos saber por el contexto que hablamos de un tiempo pasado. Eso sí.


----------



## sogato

Creo Ynez tiene razón, al menos así es como lo interpretamos en España. Para nosotros es indiferente el uso de la terminación -era o -ese, es cuestión del gusto particular de cada uno e incluso cuando redactamos un texto si utilizamos ese tiempo de verbo en una frase varias veces intentamos poner en una ocasión -era y en otra -ese para no repertirnos tanto.

Por otro lado, creo que en la gran mayoría de las regiones de España no usaríamos la opción de "murió", pues nos sonaría rara, ya que estaríamos hablando de dos acciones en el pasado, una de ellas teniendo lugar antes (fallecimiento del padre) que la otra (no citarse con nadie más), por lo que se requeriría el imperfecto del subjuntivo.

Saludos,


----------



## mhp

sogato said:


> [...] ya que estaríamos hablando de dos acciones en el pasado, una de ellas teniendo lugar antes (fallecimiento del padre) que la otra (no citarse con nadie más), por lo que se requeriría el imperfecto del subjuntivo.



Coincido en que se usa así. Pero, no creo que se pueda justificar tal como lo has dicho. Con “antes de que”, tu explicación vale, pero con “después de que”, no.


----------



## Ynez

¿A quién le hablas, mhp?


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Por supuesto, Inesita! En ese ejemplo de condición y condicional, cabe cualquiera de las dos opciones de imperfecto del subjuntivo.

Lo que dije fue que, para referirme al pasado remoto, yo no emplearía "_muri*ese*_":
_Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre después de que *muriera* su padre._

Entonces aclaré que pondría en condicional la primera cláusula para forzar que la oración sonara coherente (aunque el sentido cambia respecto de lo que MangoVerde quería decir):
_Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que *muriese/muriera* su padre._

Chao .


----------



## Ynez

Milton Sand said:


> ¡Por supuesto, Inesita! En ese ejemplo de condición y condicional, cabe cualquiera de las dos opciones de imperfecto del subjuntivo.
> 
> Lo que dije fue que, para referirme al pasado remoto, yo no emplearía "_muri*ese*_":
> _Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre después de que *muriese/muriera* su padre._
> _Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre después de que *muriera* su padre._
> 
> Chao .


 

No me has entendido, Milton  Yo quería decir que incluso usando la forma del condicional se puede referir al pasado, no con la idea auténtica de condicional:

_Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *saldría *con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese *su padre _
_= _
_Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese* su padre._

El significado es el mismo.

Pero la cuestión es quizás que por tu zona no se diría "muriese" y ya está. Aquí también es más normal "muriera", pero como ha dicho sogato usamos cualquiera de las dos.

Chao


----------



## aceituna

Ynez said:


> No me has entendido, Milton  Yo quería decir que incluso usando la forma del condicional se puede referir al pasado, no con la idea auténtica de condicional:
> 
> _Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *saldría *con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese *su padre _
> _= _
> _Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese* su padre._
> 
> El significado es el mismo.
> 
> Pero la cuestión es quizás que por tu zona no se diría "muriese" y ya está. Aquí también es más normal "muriera", pero como ha dicho sogato usamos cualquiera de las dos.
> 
> Chao


 
Ese uso del condicional con sentido de pasado suena como muy literario, ¿no? Se entiende, claro, pero yo creo que en el lenguaje hablado se utiliza más el pretérito.


----------



## Ynez

aceituna, es que la historieta de la tal Margarita merece un uso literario, ¿no crees?


----------



## aceituna

Ynez said:


> aceituna, es que la historieta de la tal Margarita merece un uso literario, ¿no crees?


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Ynez

MangoVerde puede estar contento de lo versionada que está su Margarita. Ahora una nueva versión que también significaría lo mismo:

_Margarita no saldría con ningún hombre después de que murió su padre._


----------



## Milton Sand

Ynez said:


> _Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *saldría *con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese *su padre _
> _Su padre *murió* en 1915. Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre después de que *muriera/muriese* su padre._


Ah, claro, Inés. Ya lo pillé. Yo mismo he usado esa fórmula de condicional con sentido pasado (como en un reporte noticiero). Pero, como ya lo he manifestado, lo acompañaría con un subjuntivo estilo "-ara/-era" y no con uno "-ase/-ese".
Entonces, entre gustos, no hay disgustos.
Chao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si es por el significado, podríamos decir

"padre de Margarita primero morir, después ella no con hombre salir"

que también significa lo mismo.

Si uno dice "Margarita no salió con ningún hombre desde que muriera su padre" estamos relatando dos hechos del pasado en cadena y el relato se hace desde un tiempo cercano al presente. En América se interpreta la frase como que con buen grado de certeza Margarita nunca más salio con un hombre, hasta el presente o hasta su muerte, encarcelamiento o cualquier circunstancia que le impidiera concertar una cita.

Si uno dice "Margarita no saldría con ningún hombre desde que muriera su padre" se está relatando lo mismo, pero el relato se hace desde un tiempo que es posterior a la muerte del padre pero que tiene por delante el largo período en el cual ella no sale con hombres. Incluso el condicional tiene valor especial, pues puede venir asociado a una decisión que se ha tomado en ese momento del relato: "poco después de que su padre muriera, Margarita tomó una decisión: no saldría con hombres en el futuro".

Ahora podemos seguir ovillando la madeja hasta el hartazgo, y desde luego nadie dice que no se usa muriera/muriese, o que es un regionalismo. El problema aquí consiste en ver si no se están mezclando dos planos: el pretérito del subjuntivo es un gran tema, y su uso, más cercano al indicativo, es otro tema bastante extenso en el cual quedó claro en otros hilos que se prefiere la forma terminada en -ra en casi toda América y coexisten ambas formas en España con una tendencia al predominio de la forma -se, especialmente en el Sur. El segundo plano y no menos importante que el primero es el hecho de que hablamos de la muerte, un tema tabú que siempre tiene matices en todos los idiomas, épocas y registros. Normalmente de la muerte tomamos distancia. Yo personalmente jamás me referiría a la muerte de alguien como "muerte". 

Lo que quiero entonces dilucidar es si cuando dicen las voces españolas que generalmente no dirían "...después de que murió su padre", y sí "... después de que muriese/ra su padre", si esto es porque encuentran erróneo exponer dos hechos encadenados del pasado sin hacer uso del pluscuamperfecto del indicativo para el primer hecho de la cadena, o si hay un elemento relacionado con la muerte que lleva a tomar distancia, para lo cual viene de perillas el imperfecto del subjuntivo, porque como pluscuamperfecto del indicativo aleja el hecho de la muerte del tiempo actual, y como subjuntivo verdadero va cargado de la no-realización, o sea, de la no-muerte.

Para saber si esto es así, a la sensibilidad de un español ¿le resulta las siguientes frases?

brusca: "no salió desde que murió su padre"
correcta y para nada libresca: "no salió desde que muriera su padre"
brusca: "no salió desde que falleció su padre"
correcta y para nada libresca: "no salió desde que falleciera su padre"
brusca: "no salió desde que su padre pasó a mejor vida"
correcta y para nada libresca: "no salió desde que su padre pasara a mejor vida"
brusca: "no salió desde que su padre nos dejó"
correcta y para nada libresca: "no salió desde que su padre nos dejara"

Agradeceré alguna respuesta sobre esto, aunque tenemos claro desde antes de este hilo que el subjuntivo en América tiene diferencias notables con el subjuntivo en España, pero está muy bien dejar más claro en qué consisten las diferencias, pues discutir sobre formas canónicas ya está demostrado que es incompleto, limitado y estéril.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
This is what I understand from each option (not AleC's options):

Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre desde que *muriera* su padre.
Margarita never dated any man after her father had died. _(Correct me, please)_
__Indicative then subjunctive:_ As Alec told us, she never dated a man again and she's not able to do it now. But the story teller wouldn't swear that her dad's death was the unique and actual reason.

Margarita no *salió* con ningún hombre desde que *murió* su padre.
Margarita never dated any man after her father died. _(Correct me, please)_
__Indicative then indicative:_ Certainly, her dad's death is the reason why she positively stopped dating.

Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre desde que *muriera* su padre
Margarita wouldn't date any man after her father died. _(Correct me, please)_
Margarita wouldn't date any man since her father had died. _(Correct me, please)_
__Conditional_ _then subjunctive: _This one seems a conjecture by someone who knows her or it seems the speaker won't swear either her dad's death is the actual reason or she irrefutably renounced dating because of that. The information is just dropped without confirmation, like in some news.
_But the latter sentence can also refer to an action that might have been accomplished if a condition had taken place. _(Como en: Prometí que sí te _pagaría_ esa suma desde que te _quedara_ muy bien hecho el_ _trabajo)_

Margarita no *saldría* con ningún hombre desde que *murió* su padre.
Margarita wouldn't date any man since her father died. _(Correct me, please)_
__Conditional_ _then indicative:_ It all seems to indicate that she renounced dating since the day her father died. This is also a journal/news style.

Bye.


----------



## charol

Hola! 
A mí me suena mejor 'después de que muriera su padre'. 
Y cuando se tenga duda, se puede optar por una construcción sin verbo: después de la muerte de su padre...


----------



## Búkarus

Definitivamente, Charol, por mí, esa sería la mejor opción, que acaso me _sintiera_ tentado a decir pero me _reprimiera_ para más bien explicar la oración original por la que MangoVerde _preguntara_. _(Eso fue no más por ensayar)_
También coincido con que "después de" es más apropiado que "desde que".
Chao.


----------



## MangoVerde

para aclarar el contexto de la frase un poco - la saque de un libro y Margarita en la novela no queria salir con hombres porque queria ayudar su madre en casa despues de que muriera/murio su padre. La novela tomo lugar en el siglo diecinueve en Nueva York. 

Lo que mas me interesa con la frase es que las personas de Argentina con quienes he hablado no tienen ningun problema con la frase pero mis amigos de España piensan que suena raro o mal. Yo queria saber el extento del desacuerdo porque viajo mucho.

Con la conditional a mi me suena mas fuerte en el sentido de que da hincapie a una decision tomada - con el pasado solo indica que es un hecho que ella no salio con ningun otro hombre.

Gracias por todas las respuestas es interesante ver como personas de paises diferentes tienen opiniones diferentes. Me parece que hay mas diferencias en la lengua que muchas personas que hablan espanol piensan. 

Siento que no he añadido los acentos. He tenido que escribir esta respuesta desde otra maquina.


----------

